# New TV Cabinet to enclosure conversion



## Saxon_Aus (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi everyone I managed to pick up a nice cheap $70 TV cabinet to make another enclosure, my beloved first snake "squishy" is starting to get to a decent size and needs a bit more room to move.

I've previously done a TV cabinet to enclosure conversion for my jungle "snappy" - here's a pic of it.







so here's the cabinet, it has a nice set of glass doors at the top which I plan to keep (although they are magnetized shut they'll need a lock to prevent an adult bredli pushing through!)






First thing I did was smash apart the shelf that was in there, although I left a small section at the back as a ledge underneath where the heaters will be, also gave it a stain and varnish to cover up the pine-look






Added the heater and basking light which are on the same circuit, I'll add a normal light later on. Heater and basking lamp run off a timer, while the light runs off a standard timer (usually half the day during the warmer weather so as not to overheat the enclosure)






I've installed the tracks in the lower section to house the sliding glass doors which I'll get during the week from the local budget glass place.


and just a quick pick of snappy, even though she draws more blood from me than all my other snakes combined she's my favourite, I just love those nasty, nasty girls :evil:


----------

